# Toilet Habits on the 2ww



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Ladies, 

I wonder if any of you can help? I'm currenty 2dp 5day transfer and test next thursday.

What I was wondering is if anyone has had any stomach pain whilst doing a number 2?  (sorry TMI, lol)!  After my tx on Monday I woke up at 2am Tuesday feeling dizzy, sick and had to go to the toilet (if you know what I mean?).  Yesterday my tummy was a bit sore, but ok.  Last night at about 11pm I woke up feeling hot and cold and didn't feel well at all, but got back to sleep pretty quickly.  This morning my 5yo said he had a sore tummy too so I'm thinking that maybe I've just had a bug.....Anyway,this morning at work i didn't have anything to eat as i still felt queesy but had a real sore pain under my boobs (kind of at the top of the stomach area) all morning which got worse as the day went on, however I came home and had some lunch and it disappeared so i feel alot better.  The only thing is, after lunch I went to the toilet and had the most serious pain in my lower stomach, round about the area my lovely embies are, and I'm just worried that somehow the pain was caused by my pushing and 'detaching' my embies?  Is this possible?  My head says 'no' but it was so painful I cant understand why doing a number 2 would cause pain at the front?  Can anyone help?  I'm sure I've heard that sometime the drugs can cause constipation but I don't seem to be constipated, it was just that once....and like i say, the pain was at the front and sharp.

Sorry of this contains TMI.....

Thanks

Mia x


----------



## Evie-Bean (Mar 30, 2011)

Hiya! For the first 5 days or so since my egg collection ( I had 3 day transfer) my tummy felt very tender and bloated, and it was painful when I went to the loo (including sorts of shooting pain in all areas  .)

In the last few days though  it has seemed to have worn off. I think it was the side effects of the progesterone, the general anaesthetic, the general poking around and hopefully embies settling down  !!!

Hope that helps hun? Good luck for testing we test the same day, fingers crossed !!!

xx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

I, didnt want to read and run, but I too had 5 day transfer and I was constipated for a few days after


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks very much ladies, I feel alot better! 

Fingers crossed for us both Evie!!!   

Mia x


----------



## VicciT (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi honey, I test next wednesday and have also had random toilet habits! Well felt like upset stomach really, like you. I had replacement at blastocyst stage and have felt the odd wierd pain but also have period cramps, were much stronger a couple of days ago, they now just feel like normal period pains. I so hope it works for all of us.

Don't panic, you can't push them out! 

I'm trying so hard not to analyse the symptoms, it can drive you crazy! This is my first IVF and hopefully my last. Have done IUI 3 times but no success.

Hope your feeling ok today, nearly a week for us has passed already! Woohoo

X


----------



## Arcticfox (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi mammamia
Yes yes yes! I had EC exactly one week ago and up until yesterday, no 2s (and any wind) were excruciating. I'd be doubled over on the way to the loo, in agony around my ovaries while doing the deed and very sore in the same area for about an hour. Thank God it's calmed down since yesterday. I stopped taking my codeine early just to give my guts a break. 

My info sheet from the clinic talks about bowel spasms that you can take paracetamol for. I can post more of what they said if it helps.

Good luck for your test day


----------



## VicciT (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks honey!
I'm very very windy too, during work my tummy expands because of windy pops! Roll on next Wednesday! 
Are you feeling period pain? Apparently you may feel pain wether it works / not. The symptoms seem to be very similar so how we can tell before the test I don't know!

Oh well, fingers, toes and everything else crossed for all.

Lots of love Vic x


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

SNAP!  On the wind issue..............paaaaaaarp (sorry, that one just popped out, lol!)   

Sorry, just having a laugh....

I'm feeling better today but my son was sick and had a sore tummy earlier today so i think that the sore tummy was just bug related.  As for the wind issue I am so glad my dh is away till tomorrow as it means I can let the wind blow free, ha ha....

If we didn't laugh, we'd cry! 

Mia x


----------



## VicciT (Mar 3, 2011)

Funny, my tummy fills up with air in the day in work, it's released walking to my car!!! 
Hope your feeling better today. I'm still on the toilet! Must be the drugs still!

Oh well, keep me posted on how things go for you.
Catch up soon
X


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

tee hee hee Vicci......what are we like?

How you feeling?  Any symptoms and how are you holding out?  Are you tempted to test early?

Mia x


----------



## VicciT (Mar 3, 2011)

Feeling ok although period cramps and backache, fingers crossed AF doesn't come.
What about you?
Have decided to do a test on Sunday morning, DH won't let me before! R u doing one early? 
X


----------



## mammamia1 (Jun 30, 2009)

Ooh Sunday, eh?  Well Good Luck!!     

I must admit i'd be tempted to test early if I hadn't had a pregnyl shot on the day of my ET but I know that if I did test early and got a positive result I wouldn't believe it anyway!  If on the other hand it came back neg I know I would be sooooo dissapointed, so don't see the point in puting myself through that....I've always tested early and it made the wait so much more difficult.  For me when I've decided to test early the tests start THAT day and continue at least once a day till OTD! 

As for the symptoms I'm the same....twinges more than constant though...

Hae a good day hun

Mia x


----------



## VicciT (Mar 3, 2011)

Arh thanks, you too.
Feeling v emotional today and really bad upset stomach. Glad it's Friday!
I may hang fire too, tempted for Sunday though
X


----------

